# Couple New Shots of My Temple Viper



## kevyn (Jan 22, 2004)

Just thought I'd share a few new shots of my Kalimantan Wagler's Temple Pitviper. Enjoy.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice pics.
A shame he didn't smile though.


----------



## wattso (Jan 22, 2004)

Terrific pics Kevyn, I just love the shape of the head. Snake equivalent of Ferrari!


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2004)

Woweee! Wouldn't want to pet him though. I think he's the look-but-dont-touch type.

Very sleek and sophisticated, I agree with Wattso, very Ferrari like. But this is one you can keep


----------



## Tommo (Jan 22, 2004)

wish u could get vipers in australia. id love something like that or a gaboon viper


----------



## luke (Jan 22, 2004)

very nice


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 22, 2004)

> id love something like that or a gaboon viper


so whould i 
by the way awsome snake


----------



## Tommo (Jan 22, 2004)

...or a rhino viper or a specticaled cobra or a burmese python or a eyelash viper or a...


----------



## Robert (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice Kev.Awesome looking creatures aren't they designed for survival.
Makes me all that more keen to get a nice northern Death Adder.Not that adders really climb.
But once again great looking snake.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks guys. She is actually the most mellow, laid back snake I have ever worked with. They don't move for months (seriously). That takes some getting used to, I often poke him with my hook just to make sure she's still alive. This type is really rare in captivity and I got a screaming deal on her. Their care is like and eyelash pitvipers and they only eat about once every 40 days or so. They are super thin wich as freaked me out because I'm used to snakes were if you can see their spine, they're damn near dead. With these if you can't see their spines their spines they're damn near dead. They're alot like GTPs but with some venom. They are also sexually dimorphic, the male are alot more drab and only a quarter of the size of the females. I'm hoping to be getting more arboreal vipers and pitvipers in the spring, I love them, they're my favourite hots.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 23, 2004)

...or a ball python or a green iguanna or a corn snake or a miksnake or a king snake or a relic or a russuls viper or a boa constrictor or a...


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Tommo, you proberly want all those snakes cause you can't get them. If you were in thier territory you would proberly think "Oh, not another Burmese, wish I could get a BHP or a scrub or a water python


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 23, 2004)

Theres a temple in Penang, Malaysia where you can have your photo taken with a waglers around your neck.
Not the same local as yours, but impressive snakes, very striking markings.
Not sure that I like the way they keep and exploit them there, but I had to see them!

Neil


----------



## kevyn (Jan 24, 2004)

I've seen lots of shots from the Temple of the Azure Cloud in Penang. I'm not big on their treatment of the snakes either. they defang alot of them, and mellow them out with incense smoke. They're already really mellow. Any more mellow and they'd be dead. I've got a supplier in Malaysia that is sending me some in the spring. I want more of the Kalimatan's but they are hard to get and really expensive when you can find them. I got really lucky with her


----------



## Whaa (Jan 24, 2004)

if you live in Oz and want a viper get a desert death adder I think they are cool!
ps I know death adders are not vipers


----------



## kevyn (Jan 25, 2004)

> Oh, not another Burmese



Not likely Fuscus. I love Burms and can't get enough of them. I love all the colour morphs but my favourites are the normals. I do want a Black Headed Python and a Woma, I'm just hoping they come down in price over here. Womas aren't that bad, but BHP are about $5000 CND. Bredl's are fairly pricey too. BTW nice shots are your site Fuscus, really informative.


----------

